# Gilde Gothic



## Spikko (28. April 2009)

[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"].

Die Runes Of Magic - Fraktion der bekannten MultiGamingGemeinschaft *[Gilde Gothic]* freut sich auf neue Mitglieder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



www.gilde-gothic.de


Als eine der letzten Gilden, die bereits seit der OpenBeta besteht, heißen wir Euch willkommen!​*Wir bieten:*
eine freundliche, hilfsbereite Gemeinschaft, die Spass am Spiel in all seinen Fassetten hat. Dies umfasst das gemeinsame Bestehen von Quests und regelmäßigen InstanzenRaids über Crafting bis hin zum Rollenspiel. Wir unterstützen aktiv unsere Mitglieder aller Spielstufen mit Rat und Tat sowie mit Ausrüstung. Das bieten wir und diese Haltung erwarten wir auch von neuen Mitgliedern.

Unsere Gilde steht auf Level 9 und verfügt über eine Gildenburg nebst diversen Ausbauten.

Wir sind im Bunde mit der Gilde [Elite der Nacht].
TeamSpeak 3, GildenForum und BündnisChat sind selbstverständlich ebenso vorhanden. 

Bei uns wird nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt. Jux und Dallerei ist im TS ebenso gerne gehört wie ernsthafte Diskussionen.

*Wir suchen:*

kontaktfreudige und aktive Spieler
ab 18 Jahren (Ausnahmen nach persönlicher Eignung mögllich)
mit angenehmen Umgangsformen (!!)
Teamspeak- und Forenaktivität ist sehr erwünscht!

*Was wir nicht suchen:*
Spieler, die nur auf Instanzen-Raids aus sind sowie reine Solo-Spieler.

---​*Bewerbung*
Interessenten können sich unter www.gilde-gothic.de ein Bild von unserer Gemeinschaft machen. Bewerben könnt Ihr Euch bitte schriftlich im Bewerbungsforum und dort unter "Runes Of Magic". 

Den Gildenleitfaden der RoM-Fraktion findet ihr hier: http://www.gilde-got...wthread.php?186


Ansprechpartner im Spiel sind momentan:
Grimwulf [Gildenführer]
Dagolan
Thuliv
Fastwarr

Wir freuen uns auf Euch und wünschen allen Spielern weiterhin viel Spass in Runes Of Magic!

.​__________________
[/font]​[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]
[/font]


----------



## Haggl (2. Mai 2009)

Hm, vielleicht solltet ihr dazu schreiben auf welchem Server ihr anzutreffen seid.


----------



## Spikko (3. Mai 2009)

Danke da hast du Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wurde eingefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruss tribble


----------



## Spikko (14. Mai 2009)

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "PUSH" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Spikko (19. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Gilde Gothic sucht weiterhin nette hilfsbereite Member min alter 18+ keine Zwänge ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 RL geht vor  ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

näheres weiter oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spikko (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Push it* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Spikko (5. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Hoch schieb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spikko (15. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *PUSH* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spikko (5. Juli 2009)

_*Gilde Gothic*_ sucht wieder *Aktive *Mitglieder ab18 (alter) min* lvl 35* zur Zeit suchen wir Priester,Tanks aber auch alle andere Klassen sind gern gesehn, näheres zu uns auf der ersten Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*PS. Suchen auch Aktive Gilden zum ausbau der Allianz zum gemeinsamen unterstützen in zum Beispiel CA MA SoK SoP Gruppen und Raids usw.  *Bei intresse meldet euch einfach kurz bei uns im Forum oder per PM hier oder Ingame an: *Luciusacis/Grimwulf/Xxxtribblexxx/Goldbaerentod/Mandrake*


----------



## Spikko (9. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Hoch Schieb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wled (14. Juli 2009)

Spikko schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Hoch Schieb*
> ...




Ich glaub wir suchen immer noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spikko (28. Juli 2009)

Push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Travena (25. August 2009)

Hallo

Ja, wir nehmen immer noch gerne neue Member auf.
Burg, TS, nette Leute und gute Laune ist bei uns immer vorhanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse
Travena


----------



## Thosidil (2. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Na dann werde ich mal das Ding wieder nach oben schieben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und auch sonst kann ich den Haufen nur empfehlen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FirstSight (14. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wieder mal  nach oben schieben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und noch etwas Neues:

Die Gildenburg ist jetzt auf Level 9
Chapter II von RoM ist ab 15.09.2009 online

Vom Anfänger bis zum Highlevel - jeder ist gerne gesehen, um unser Team für die neuen Abenteuer in Taborea zu verstärken.

Cu Ingame
FirstSight


----------



## Thosidil (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ab Heute sind uns auch Elfen willkommen. Leider müssen auch diese das Mindestalter mitbringen.
 Wir sehen uns in Taborea   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosidil (4. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoch die Fahnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sisQo86 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hmm das was FirstSight sagt widerspricht doch dem was Spikko vorgestellt hat. Ich such auch ne Gilde, bin aber halt noch LowLevel ;-)


----------



## Thosidil (7. November 2009)

Mal wieder Hoch damit.

Leider muß da siQo86 recht geben . Kleiner Widerspruch in den Aussagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nun dann muss Spikko ran und die Einleitung überarbeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewerbungen bitte hier rein Bewerbungsforum


----------



## Darth Davarus (25. Dezember 2009)

irgendwie überflüssig das ihr hier so viel schreibt wartet ab ob jemand überhaupt in eure gilde will und warum habt ihr mindestalter is doch egal wie alt man is man erfährt es im spiel so wieso nich man kann einfach lügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosidil (13. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir suchen zur Zeit verstärkt Tanks und Schurken . Diese dürfen gerne auch schon im höheren Levelbereich zu Hause sein.
Natürlich ist auch jede andere Klasse jederzeit herzlich Willkommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosidil (30. Januar 2010)

Wir sind noch immer auf der Suche nach Tanks, Schurken und Magiern. Alle anderen Klassen sind auch gerne gesehen. 
Bewerbungen hier, im Offiziellen RoM-Forum oder im Forum der Gilde Gothic.


----------



## Thosidil (28. Februar 2010)

Uns gibt es immer noch und nach wie vor sind wir auf der Suche nach Verstärkung. Also traut euch und sprecht uns an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosidil (7. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal eine kleine Änderung melden. Die Gilde Gothic ist mit dem Forum umgezogen. Eventuell interessierte können sich nun hier bewerben. Zur Zeit stehen Tanks ganz oben auf der Liste der gesuchten. Also traut euch und schickt uns eure Bewerbung.


----------



## Spikko (28. Juni 2010)

Wir sind wieder auf der Suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *PUSH*


----------



## Forticia (28. Juli 2010)

Entweder bin ich blind, oder ich finds einfach nicht *g*. Auf welchen Server seit ihr denn jetzt? Und kann man sich bei Euch auch als Anfänger bewerben?


----------



## Esperli (29. Juli 2010)

Wenn du blind bist, bin ich es auch.
Also normal gehört die Serverangabe *ganz groß* in die Vorstellung mit hinein. Leider steht der Server nichtmal auf der Vorstellungsseite in eurem Forum, mag gut sein das es dort irgendwo anders steht, allerdings hatte ich jetzt kein Bock das ganze Ding durchzuklicken...
Würde euch daher vorschlagen den Server gleich in der Vorstellung zu nennen, kein Mensch hat Lust sich erst durch eine ganze Internetseite zu klicken.
Ihr habt ja schonmal geschrieben das es nachgetragen wurde, davon ist allerdings nix zu sehen.

MfG


----------



## oldi76 (30. Juli 2010)

Wir sind auf Aontracht für die leute die keine lust haben durch unser forum zu klicken.
Suchen aber immer noch Member auch Anfänger.


Gruß Oldi


----------



## oldi76 (30. Juli 2010)

Push


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonecloud (5. August 2010)

Ok also ich hab jetz ganz neu angefangen mit RoM und hab NULL Ahnung von dem Spiel ( spiele aber auch WoW also kein MMO Neuling) und habe jetz ne kleine Ritterin auf eurem Server.
kann ich mich da bei euch bewerben?


----------

